
Social Media Content: We need to talk about trust - GNavarro
About 88% of people don&#x27;t trust what they read on Facebook. This article explores the main issues affecting people&#x27;s trust when reading news on social media.<p>Hacker News community I would love to hear you thoughts on the topic. This is my first time writing on this topic and would love to get some feedback. Best, Gus<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cronycle.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;trust-credibility-social-media-networks-content&#x2F;
======
brudgers
My feedback regarding the writing would be that the presentation is more like
a talk with a slide deck. In my opinion, the style of presentation detracts
and distracts from the written content.

In terms of the submission here on Hacker News. It is customary to just submit
the link to the article and then if necessary comment upon it. When a new
submission contains both a link and a comment, only the comment will be part
of the Hacker News story.

Good luck.

